# Legit Shelter?



## hayley

I am about to about a 8month old malt from a shelter in Weatherford Texas called "All Gods Creatures". Someone has just alerted me to the fact that I should make another check on the organisation before adopting even though they are registered on Petfinder.com. they are asking me for a $900 adoption fee because in their own words....

'Ziggy has been donated to our shelter to help raise funding for the less adoptable pets here, since we are only able to keep our doors open by adoption fees and donations, not your tax dollars and government funding!'

Please help me with your thoughts on this issue. it totally made sense to me that they would trya nd get more money for the more easily adopted pets to help out the other ones who arent so lucky but am I just being naive and a little excited to get my new baby :-(

This is the link;

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaype...=15461714?rvp=1


----------



## Cosy

I was looking at all their adoptable pets. It's interesting that all are quite nice looking and in coat.
I would want more info before donating. Just MHO.


----------



## mi_ku_5

Someone donated him for fundraising!?!?!?!!!!!!!!! I don't know about AMA but that goes against many breed clubs' code of ethics. Do you know who donated him? Wizard of Claws used to donate puppies for charity events. Have you googled them? I know one unscrupulous rescue that Petfinder refuses to cut ties w/ has many sites set up to inform the public about what really goes on. (This is a giant breed "rescue" in CA, that is really a puppymill.)


----------



## hayley

QUOTE (Cosy @ Feb 14 2010, 05:36 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=885721


> I was looking at all their adoptable pets. It's interesting that all are quite nice looking and in coat.
> I would want more info before donating. Just MHO.[/B]


Its so sad that no one can be trusted anymore....people will do anything for a quick buck! I am trying to not let my heart rule my head. I did speak to the lady who runs it on the phone. Guess anyone can appear genuine if they really want to...


----------



## Max & Rocky

Are you asking if this amount of money is reasonable?

We typically spend in excess of $1000 per dog in various vet fees (which are themselves, discounted) and then we end up adopting these dogs out for considerably less than amount, so yes, I think this is entirely reasonable.

I can not comment on the overall ethics of this fundraising or of this particular organization though.

Stephen Moore
Northcentral Maltese Rescue


----------



## hayley

QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Feb 14 2010, 05:39 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=885724


> Are you asking if this amount of money is reasonable?
> 
> We typically spend in excess of $1000 per dog in various vet fees (which are themselves, discounted) and then we end up adopting these dogs out for considerably less than amount, so yes, I think this is entirely reasonable.
> 
> I can not comment on the overall ethics of this fundraising or of this particular organization though.
> 
> Stephen Moore
> Northcentral Maltese Rescue[/B]


It wasnt so much about the money thats not the issue....I just want to make sure I am not being 'conned' into thinking this money is going to help the shelter as is advertised. It never crossed my mind until someone pointed it out to me so I am trying to see the big picture to make sure I dont end up funding a mill or a byb. i would be heart broken if that happened but I guess from what I have heard there is no way of knowing 100% it would seem.


----------



## michellerobison

Really cute puppy. What I wonder is,someone will adopt him for that high price,what about some puppies or adults right now waiting for a home. Donation ,sounds like they couldn't find a home for him,bad economy you know,sounds like they dontated him as a tax write off.
Poor thing.I noticed a few of the dogs looked too good to be true.
But maybe they have a good groomer. I used to clip and groom dogs at the shelter, to make them lookk good for piccies. I post the piccies all over town to find them homes.


----------



## michellerobison

Doesn't the AMA have a rescue branch...The AMA National Rescue Program . Maybe they could help you find a Malt.


----------



## plenty pets 20

AMA would never sanction selling or raffling any dog for rescue. I personally wouldnt trust this to be a legit rescue. I dont know of a rescue that would do this, if they have any brains. JMO


----------



## michellerobison

They have another Malt too ,name's Topper. You gotta read it..same place All God's Creatures..

Topper on Pet Finder,


----------



## hayley

QUOTE (michellerobison @ Feb 14 2010, 06:04 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=885745


> They have another Malt too ,name's Topper. You gotta read it..same place All God's Creatures..
> 
> Topper on Pet Finder,[/B]


yeah i enquired into topper as well. they are both beautiful and it seemed a little too good to be true as i never thought i would find such gorgeous pups at a shelter. when they said the adoption fee was a little higher than usual i figured that was the catch but didnt mind paying extra if they were a shelter and it was going to a good cause. she said ziggy was better with other dogs, more friendly and outgoing which is why i have come very close to taking him home.


----------



## maltlovereileen

IMO, they are not legit - they are a broker. The "whys" in your other thread : http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...15&start=15


----------



## 3Maltmom

QUOTE (MaltLoverEileen @ Feb 14 2010, 09:02 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=885780


> IMO, they are not legit - they are a broker. The "whys" in your other thread : http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...15&start=15[/B]



Yes, there is more information in the original thread. Before everyone does research on this, check out the research which was already done
on the above link. This thread should, actually, be combined with the original. No need to have two threads, with the same subject.


----------



## maltlovereileen

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Feb 14 2010, 09:11 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=885787


> QUOTE (MaltLoverEileen @ Feb 14 2010, 09:02 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=885780





> IMO, they are not legit - they are a broker. The "whys" in your other thread : http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...15&start=15[/B]



Yes, there is more information in the original thread. Before everyone does research on this, check out the research which was already done
on the above link. This thread should, actually, be combined with the original. No need to have two threads, with the same subject.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Deb, have you reported this group to Petfinder yet? I would like to as well if you can point me to the right place to do so...


----------



## plenty pets 20

QUOTE (hayley @ Feb 14 2010, 03:25 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=885716


> I am about to about a 8month old malt from a shelter in Weatherford Texas called "All Gods Creatures". Someone has just alerted me to the fact that I should make another check on the organisation before adopting even though they are registered on Petfinder.com. they are asking me for a $900 adoption fee because in their own words....
> 
> 'Ziggy has been donated to our shelter to help raise funding for the less adoptable pets here, since we are only able to keep our doors open by adoption fees and donations, not your tax dollars and government funding!'
> 
> Please help me with your thoughts on this issue. it totally made sense to me that they would trya nd get more money for the more easily adopted pets to help out the other ones who arent so lucky but am I just being naive and a little excited to get my new baby :-(
> 
> This is the link;
> 
> http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaype...=15461714?rvp=1[/B]




I hope you have been very careful about this. It is my understanding that the pictures of these dogs for sale have been stolen from a breeders web site. Please double and triple check on this. Hugs,Edie


----------

